# Grizzly Knurling Tool Rant



## JimDawson (Jan 16, 2016)

I am working on a project and needed a couple of knurled knobs in a size that I couldn't buy.  I didn't own a knurling tool, and hadn't really had a use for one.  So find a cheap one that will get the job done.  No problem, Grizzly is 2 days away by UPS ground, and they are cheap, $39.95 + 8 bucks shipping.

I set it up and started to use it..............The ^*&(**(&^ top wheel runs out about 0.020, the axle pin hole was drilled off center.   I never really looked at the bottom roller.  I got my parts done OK, so all is not lost.  But I'm not happy.    I'll just buy some new, quality knurls for it, and go on with life.  I need a full set anyway.

The real problem is laser etched right there on the bottom of the holder.  But it was cheap, and I knew better.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 17, 2016)

Bump holders are notoriously bad.  Get (or make) a pinch holder.  Then you can knurl flimsy jobs too (within reason).


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 17, 2016)

I think this is the first time I have used a knurling tool in the last 30 years, The last time I owned one was in the 70s


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 17, 2016)

I bought one of those. Nothing to write home about to say the least. Made my own bump knurler that works okay but not to long ago I bought an "import" scissor knurl from Enco that I really like. I think it was $79.95 less a 20% coupon and free shipping. I've been doing a lot of knurling for the type of things I make.


----------



## brino (Jan 17, 2016)

Jim I have the exact same one, and have only used it once (last week coincidentally) and was less than impressed with the results.
I didn't have time to debug it, so set it aside.
Now I'll have to go inspect that tool.
Thanks for the heads-up!
-brino


----------



## johnnyc14 (Jan 17, 2016)

Here's what I did with my bump knurling tool. I was just as disgusted as you were Jim. I removed the knurl wheels.







I used my bandsaw to cut off the end that holds the wheels.







I milled  the slot to full length.




Drilled and tapped 2 more set screw holes.
Now I have another regular toll holder, I bought a pinch type knurling tool.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 17, 2016)

I bought this one from Shars for $40 plus shipping.  Works really well other than I wish the tightening knob was a T-handle instead of a turned knob.

Bruce


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 18, 2016)

Buy a replacement handle for it from Mcmaster Carr.


----------



## f350ca (Jan 18, 2016)

Quality knurls may make the difference Jim. I've had a bump one with 3 different sets of knurls on a rotating head. I got used every couple of years with poor results. Needed to knurl a couple of replacement knobs for the bandsaw cover the other day. When I dug it out of the drawer there was a set of replacement knurls someone had given me, I expect good quality ones. Long and short, stuck them in it and WOW, that thing never worked like that before.

Greg


----------

